# Absorbent Pee-Pads? Paw Trax?



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone use Paw Trax pee-pads?
http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/-HOT-PICKS-/P...50-pk_1732.aspx

it says they are super absorbent so the dog doesn't bring pee off the pad when they walk. Does anyone have experience with these?

If not, does anyone have a great pee-pad brand that is super absorbent to stop puppies from trailing pee off them on their feet?

Thanks

LG


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I started using the UGODOG because of the pee-paw problem. Now it's a non-issue and I've saved so much money on the pee pads because you can use them for much longer with the UGODOG. www.ugodog.com


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I found the BEST pee pads in the world!!!! They are called http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss__0_7?url...sprefix=pee+pad. Gridlock puppy pads....they are incredible!!! They dry completely about 1 hour after they pee! They are very affordable. I buy them on amazon. TRY THEM!!!!!!


----------

